# Hi I am TTC! And need some Girl Talk!



## wanttobemom

Hi Ladys!

I am TTC and I am about to lose my mind with no one to talk to!!! I am on my 2WW and I am freaking out! So heres whats up....

* Last period was - July 27th

* Started having sex every night at 10pm starting on August 2nd to the 15th

* On the 16th I had some brown spotting and it was very light pink when I wiped but it wasnt any thing to where a pad over.

* 17th just a very very small amountof color when wiping ( wouldnt have noticed if I wasnt looking)

Now I am just waiting! I am soooo worried and I dont think that that could have been implantation because it is to early! I am on an 28-30 day cycle. I am not sure when I ovulated. I am so worried that we stopped having sex to early and that I missed ovulation!!!! Grrrr :wacko:

Well Thank You for reading my rant I needed to vent ! I am looking forward to making lots of new friends on here! Thanks again!:hugs:


----------



## v2007

Hi and welcome to BnB :wave:

V xxxx


----------



## wanttobemom

:haha:Hi V and Thanks!


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Hello and Welcome! :wave:
Might want to post over in the TTC section they can help you tons there!! :hugs:


----------



## dizzy65

:hi: welcome to bnb


----------



## LittlePants

Hi and Welcome. I'm new as well!


----------



## trina37

hiya n welcome.:happydance:


----------



## ArticBaby

:hi: and welcome


----------



## wanttobemom

:hugs:Thank you all for the warm welcome!!!! LOL I woke up at 6am this morning and I was very nausas and ended up throwing up. I am not sure if it has any thing to do with a pregnancy but I dont know that it doesnt either!!!! lol I have also had some cramping in my sides and back and lower belly but it isnt even as strong as period cramps soooo I gues we will see! I hate waiting!!!!!! Grrrrr lol Thanks ladys!!! LOTS OF BABYDUST!!!!:kiss:


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## kirst1805

welcome to BnB.

xx


----------



## Tegans Mama

HI, welcome to BnB :wave:


----------



## mrs.toto

welcome to bnb


----------



## Tamsin12

hey hun ! hope your wait is a small one !!! im ttc too :) x


----------



## emmalou33

me an my hubby have been ttc i'v had 6 miscarrages, im new to this so sorry if i ramblin on. it's been 12 days past ovulation done 2 preg test both neg not due for another 3 days. i heard u can use ovulation tests as hpt so i tried an it came out positive is it possible to get a positive ovulation test and not hpt. the hpt is the one step pregnancy test cheepy off line .pls thnx


----------



## wanttobemom

emmalou33 said:


> me an my hubby have been ttc i'v had 6 miscarrages, im new to this so sorry if i ramblin on. it's been 12 days past ovulation done 2 preg test both neg not due for another 3 days. i heard u can use ovulation tests as hpt so i tried an it came out positive is it possible to get a positive ovulation test and not hpt. the hpt is the one step pregnancy test cheepy off line .pls thnx

Have you tested all month? If you are just now testing then you may have ovulated twice or just late in the month. Are you only using O tests? you sure check your cervix and mucus. Ok I found this for you.....


Reasons not to use an ovulation prediction kit for a home pregnancy test
OPKs cannot distinguish between LH and HCG. Getting a positive OPK only confirms that you have either LH or HCG in your system.

It is important to discuss some of the other differences between OPKs and HPTs. LH is present in the body at all times. HCG is not. WIth OPKs, they detect a sudden increase or "surge" of LH. The typical amount of LH that is in the body at any given time is between 5-20 mIU. Therefore an OPK is looking for a surge above this typical amount. Most OPKs look for a level around 30-40 mIU. However, there are some tests that detect lower levels of LH. You can easily see how testing with a more sensitive OPK could result in a false positive. Newer OPKs look at a combination of LH and estrone-3-glucuronide, E3G, which may be helpful to further pinpoint ovulation.

Home pregnancy tests on the market are very sensitive testing at 25 mIU and below. This is more sensitive that the typical OPK. So even if you could get a positive on an OPKs, you would most likely get one sooner on a home pregnancy test. Because OPKs are designed to detect LH and not HCG , it is not recommended to use an OPK for an HPT.

I hope this helps!!!


----------



## wanttobemom

So I was sooooo sick this morning!!!! Every morning lately I have been sick. But it is way to early for that. I checked my cervical mucus last night and it was just like O day !!!! And My cervix was soft!!!! I think I missed my Oday!!! But was cycle day 27! I am sooo sad. we were trying to hard. Grrrr.


----------



## wanttobemom

I took a test today.... BFN.

I just want to start crying. My DH Is so sweet he said it is to early and that we have to just wait and test later....... Grrr


----------



## xJG30

Welcome :wave:


----------



## wanttobemom

:dust::dust:OK so I did some more reading and the spotting I had may have been Ovulation spotting! But the bad news is, is that the last time I had sex was the 15th and then I saw the spotting on the 16th and thought it may be implantation so we quite having sex! Grrrr but hopefully the sperm where already in there so that it took! But if it was ovulation bleeding then it would be to early for a test to be possitive! that means I would have Ovulated on CD 21 and I took a test on CD 29! Yeah way to early!!! Lets see if AF comes!!!:dust:


----------



## wanttobemom

:af:No AF today!!!! This is CD 30!!! 

:sex:We had sex tonight! But it wasnt baby making sex. It was still fun though! :blush:


HERES HOPING!!!!!!!!:dust:


----------



## wanttobemom

Ok So I guess that I am going to give a day by day. 

No :af: AF Today. I am getting a few feelings like she may start but not many. just a lil bloated and achy. All I can think about is the baby!!! I just want to know if I am or not ! The waiting is killing me!!!](*,)
Ok I am done ranting !!! Good night!:dust:


----------



## wanttobemom

So today isnt over with yet but I wanted to post what has been going on so far. Never did get AF yesterday :af: But I also took another test and got a :bfn: . I may start AF soon because I just feel ready, well my body does. Ok so I have gotten these little dots of blood in my panties for some time now but they never are really any thing , it just looks like some one took a red pen and dotted them. But to I had a single dot on my panties. I wouldnt have even noticed if I wasnt looking so close. Ok and this is a little TMI sorry... but I checked my cervical mucus last night any there was ALOT of it but it was very thick and well.... It really felt just like lotion!!!and there has been so much that it has been noticable on my panties!!! Grrr.
But so far no AF yet. More waiting. FUN FUN! :dust:


----------



## wanttobemom

Ok so update time!

Still no AF:af: but I am getting some cramping in my back , this happens when AF is getting ready yo start. My cervical mucus is a little bit of a ... well darker color ... but not like dark dark just I can see it on a pantie liner. ( I have been wearing liners so that I can watch for any blood!) 
On a fun note, My DH and I have been talking and we have decided that we are waiting till my second trimester to tell every one, just incase some thing was to happen, If we are pregnant now, then we are going to tell every one on thanksgiving!!! lol we have soooo many ideas on how to do it too!!! BUT I will not keep it from you guys on here!!! I will tell you the minute I get a BFP!!! I am waiting to take anouther test. I am going to test again on FRIDAY the 3rd if still no AF. Ok so there is a couple of things I have forgotten to tell every one , well the first is that I can not go by my AF to tell me if I am preggo. I have been having trouble with it, like it not coming and then when it does, it just being spotting for a couple of months, not constant bleeding but spotting atleast every day. I think it was a cyst. But then as soon as I started having unprotected sex it went away! So that is really weird! I also do not have health insurence, I lost my job so that is why I didnt go to the docter about the bleeding. Soooo that is why I am soooo stressed! I know that most every one will tell me that I am stupid to have a baby right now but I will take care of my child and I will be the best mother I can. It isnt like I am 13 years old and nocked up!!! I am 22 going on 23, and I want the most important people in my life to meet my baby! And my grandmother is sooooo important to me, she is more of a mother to me!!! but she has beaten cancer twice now and I want her to meet my baby!!! 

Ok I am done for tonight, :dust:


----------



## wanttobemom

Update!

So AF has still not come:af: . But if I ovulated when I beleive that I did, then she isnt going to come till the 5th. Ok so here is what I am dealing with, My LMP was the 27th of July and on the 2nd of August I started having sex every night at 10pm , we did this till the 16th when I saw a lil but of brown and pink spotting which I thought was implantation bleeding. So last baby making sex was the 15th but then we had normal sex with me ontop on the 19th. Ok so then on the 22nd I noticed some fertile cervical mucus so we had baby making sex that night at 11pm and then on the 23rd I had what looked like perfect Oday mucus! It was EWCM but that was very late in my cycle which my cycles are normaly 30day cycles. So now I just have to wait to see whats going to happen. We have had two BFN so I think that with how late I ovulated that my expected AF wont be for another week. I do have one more problem, on the 22nd when we had baby making sex after I saw my CM , My DH had masterbated that morning, so I am hoping that it was strong enough to get me pregnant! WAITING SUCKS!!!!

Ok so theres the update just more waiting! :dust:


----------



## wanttobemom

So still no Af.

Ok i know this isnt baby related all the way but I have no one to talk too and I need to rant!!! So I am so stressed with every thing going on in my body and I have no one to talk to. my DH wont listen to any thing baby related and it really stresses me out. I am starting to wonder if it is a good idea to have a baby! Maybe my body is telling me not to do it! I mean that could be the reason i cant get pregnant!!!! I am really freaking out!!! my heart hurts, I want my baby but is it right to bring a baby in to this mess? What is my DH does find some one else and then it will be all my fault for bringing a baby in to a horrible situation!!!

Ok I am done. Nothing else new sooooo....... thats it i guess.


----------



## Mommy Dearest

Welcome to BnB!! :)


----------



## Mommy Dearest

Good luck and welcome!! :hi:

:dust:


----------



## Mommy Dearest

oh jeeze, i didnt see the first post so i posted again. ugh. oh well, double the welcome for you!! lol


----------



## wanttobemom

Update

Ok so it is the morning of my 13th DPO!!! Still no AF:af: . I took a test on the 11th DPO and got a BFN. That made me sad but I am not to mad because I know that it was early. There is one cool thing that I have noticed! I think I maybe having some symptoms!!! But I am not getting my hopes up but here is a list of every thing I am feeling....

1) I have had pain in my BB's!!! It is weird and I keep trying to figure out if I have ever had pain before AF... My BB's are also very large I am larger then a 40 DD , but I wont buy a new bra because I dont want to know how big they really are! :dohh: It feels like you have worn a bra to long even when you arent wearing one! 

2) I am not sure if this is a sign but I was getting pains in my left side, it was like I had bruised it because every time I would take a breath it hurt, I had it a lil on my right but mostly on the left.

3) :!: And the mood swings!!! So you can read that I was mad at my DH and all that was a mood swing!!! And then yesterday I couldnt even stay at his familys house because I was getting so pissed! I have been getting upset at stupid stuff and I cry at every thing!!! And I have been all into cooking lately!:wacko: .

4) I am soooooo tired, I mean I have a bad habite of sleeping alot because I am a stay at home wife, but I have been soooo tired that if I sit to long I am out:sleep: . But I also find that I am up at either 1:50 am or 4:00am if I was really tired , and then I can not fall back asleep ! 

5) I have to pee alot more then normal. I seem to be in there more. :blush:



Well I hope that I am not making these up in my head!!! So here I am waiting again and trying to make it with out losing my mind! I have to get off here now but one more thing every thing is fine with me and my DH , ok talk more later and good luck to all!!!! 
:dust:


----------



## Mommy Dearest

wanttobemom said:


> Update
> 
> 
> 1) I have had pain in my BB's!!! It is weird and I keep trying to figure out if I have ever had pain before AF... My BB's are also very large I am larger then a 40 DD , but I wont buy a new bra because I dont want to know how big they really are! :dohh: *It feels like you have worn a bra to long even when you arent wearing one*!
> 
> :dust:

That is the BEST description, ever! :rofl: I've always wondered how to describe the feeling, and that is perfect! You're symptoms sound promising :). I always get like that too while I wait and always try to reassure myself that its all in my head. Good luck and lots of baby dust to you!! :dust:


----------



## wanttobemom

Update!

(Mommy Dearest , :D I know i am such a dork!!! lol But that was the best I could think on how they feel right now! LOL)

OK sooooo today is 14DPO!!!! I am so scared ! I dont know if I should test today or not!!! I am holding my FMU because I peed at 3 or 4 this moring so I am waiting for it to build back up but I dont know if I should test !!! I keep telling myself that I will wait to the 10th of sep. to test and that is 4 days from now but my nerves are getting the best of me!!! I tested BFN on 11DPO so now I am sooooo worried that I will lose hope if I test today and get a BFN. What to do, what to do?! I am going to check my cervix and mucus this moring. If it is high and soft or if I have weird mucus then i will test. Why do my BB's hurt?! If I am not preggos then why are they hurting so much?](*,) Grrr. If it does come back BFN today is there still a chance??? :help:!!!!

Ok soooo I will post later and let you know what happens!!! :dust:


----------



## Groovychick

Hello and welcome! :hi:


----------



## wanttobemom

Sooooo

I took the test and got a BFN ......:cry: I just dont know what is wrong with me!!! Why cant I get pregnant?! It has to be because I am so fat. God being fat ruins every part of my life and now it is taking away the main reason that I am a woman! I just want to give up and cry. I may cry.


----------



## Mommy Dearest

wanttobemom said:


> Sooooo
> 
> I took the test and got a BFN ......:cry: I just dont know what is wrong with me!!! Why cant I get pregnant?! It has to be because I am so fat. God being fat ruins every part of my life and now it is taking away the main reason that I am a woman! I just want to give up and cry. I may cry.

Oh sweetie! I'm sorry. I'm skinny and I still get BFN's and feel the same way... broken. I felt that way when I tried for my first, and I feel that way now sometimes :(. Just keep your head up. You've got all kinds of support here if you need it :hugs:! It'll be okay. Don't get down on yourself. Just relax a bit and let your body do what it's made to do. Lots of luck and support for you!! :dust:


----------



## wanttobemom

Update

Thank you so much Mommy Dearest!!!!! I am truly trying to keep possitive. I guess its not over till AF shows up! but I hate waiting!!! I have found that if I take off my bra my BB's dont hurt any more so I dont know. I have been getting bad headachs , i have one right now and I am soooooo tired. all the time!!! just waiting for AF so that we can try next mont! Grrrr.

Good Luck every one! and lots of baby dust!!!:dust:


----------



## hayley x

:hi: welcome to bnb, sending you lots of :dust: xxx


----------



## Mommy Dearest

wanttobemom said:


> Update
> 
> Thank you so much Mommy Dearest!!!!! I am truly trying to keep possitive. I guess its not over till AF shows up! but I hate waiting!!! I have found that if I take off my bra my BB's dont hurt any more so I dont know. I have been getting bad headachs , i have one right now and I am soooooo tired. all the time!!! just waiting for AF so that we can try next mont! Grrrr.
> 
> Good Luck every one! and lots of baby dust!!!:dust:

You're welcome. I was to that point last cycle too. I was so confused with my body and didn't know if I should have been expecting AF or not! :shrug: Ugh! I was just ready to start AF and get it over with lol. Maybe you wont get AF this cycle :wohoo:

Good luck & baby dust!! :dust:


----------



## wanttobemom

Mommy Dearest said:


> wanttobemom said:
> 
> 
> Update
> 
> Thank you so much Mommy Dearest!!!!! I am truly trying to keep possitive. I guess its not over till AF shows up! but I hate waiting!!! I have found that if I take off my bra my BB's dont hurt any more so I dont know. I have been getting bad headachs , i have one right now and I am soooooo tired. all the time!!! just waiting for AF so that we can try next mont! Grrrr.
> 
> Good Luck every one! and lots of baby dust!!!:dust:
> 
> You're welcome. I was to that point last cycle too. I was so confused with my body and didn't know if I should have been expecting AF or not! :shrug: Ugh! I was just ready to start AF and get it over with lol. Maybe you wont get AF this cycle :wohoo:
> 
> Good luck & baby dust!! :dust:Click to expand...


Update!

Thank you soooo much ! you really have no idea how much your helping me!! I really dont think I did it this month. I just feel like AF is going to start , you know how it feels when you feel that crampy bloated and preasure in your hips! yeah I am feeling it but she still hasnt started yet soooo I guess now I am just waiting to start over again. It will work for this month!!! For all of us!!! :thumbup: It is baby making time I just know it!!!:happydance: We all need to do lots of :sex: And we will all have lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: OHHHH YEAH I SAID IT!!!!! :rofl: I love you guys and Thank you for being there for me!!!!! :hugs::flower:


----------



## wanttobemom

Yep

Im out....... AF showed up at a lil before 8 am today. Grrr I knew that I felt it. Time to start all over again....... I dont know if my heart and mind can take it. I have no idea how these women who have been trying for years can do it!!! They have to be the strongest women in the world!!!!....... Well better luck to every one else. I will keep posting on here because this is like my journal! lol Have a good day guys.


----------



## wanttobemom

Update


Bleeding like crazy, which is normal for me, making a battle plan for this month! I WILL get pregnant this month or die trying!!!!!!!! HEHE!!!!! OH YEAH all or nothing baby! 

Here we go again!!!!!


----------



## Mommy Dearest

HAHA wanttobemom!! you're silly!! :rofl:

good luck!!!!!! :dust:


----------

